# FS: ECS 20 &10mm wheel spacers set



## 1.8T_Rbb1485W (Feb 10, 2010)

For sale are a set of ECS spacers for OEM wheels i took off my VW mk4 jetta 1.8t. They are 10mm for up front, and 20mm for the rear to give that perfect "flush" fitment. They come with ten appropriately sized 38mm ball seat wheel bolts for the 10mm and ten 47mm bolts for the 20mm spacers. They have been used for many years but still are 100% functional, straight and flat. I'm asking $125 (includes shipping & PayPal fees). Pictures below. Any questions, let me know, Thanks!



















































Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarGuyTim (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, are these still for sale?


----------



## 1.8T_Rbb1485W (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes they are, PM sent

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarGuyTim (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## CarGuyTim (Jan 10, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## 1.8T_Rbb1485W (Feb 10, 2010)

Sold.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

